# Couponing 101: Saving money, whether you're broke or not.



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Some pics:

This is my bathroom stash a couple of weeks ago before I got more free Fish oil etc and had to start clearing out. This was when the free/cheap stuff started breaching the top shelf:











And this picture is the stuff I got yesterday. I paid about ten dollars TOTAL out of pocket...and earned about $21.00 in rewards to use next time.










*I will NEVER NEVER NEVER pay full retail for razors again! It's a serious rip off!!!!!!*


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the tips, but question: to be successful with this, does a person have to sacrifice their favourite brands?

Also: in your experience, is it typically the mass-boxed/processed items that qualify for these deals? We're slowly transitioning our home to healthier products, avoiding petrolium-based items, excess preservatives, etc. can I still aim for those goals and cash in? It's even more expensive!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Subbing to learn more.
I've always been a planned shopper/penny pincher but certainly could get better at it.
Best thing I ever did to help cut the bills was grow a big garden. 
Started a small one when I bought my little farm and just expanded each year until I can now put up enough fruits and veggies for a whole year.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

hemms said:


> Love the tips, but question: to be successful with this, does a person have to sacrifice their favourite brands?
> 
> Also: in your experience, is it typically the mass-boxed/processed items that qualify for these deals? We're slowly transitioning our home to healthier products, avoiding petrolium-based items, excess preservatives, etc. can I still aim for those goals and cash in? It's even more expensive!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that SOMETIMES you do have to sacrifice favorite brands...for awhile...but I see it more like this...it gives you the opportunity to try others which you may like equally well. 

Believe it or not, every week they have a list of things to get at Trader Joes, whole foods etc! Those stores don't exist in my area, so I can't benefit...but I'm sure others do. There are often coupons for organic products as well...honestly, less than the other stuff, but they are there. And as they say, a penny saved....is a penny earned.

Same thing with Beauty products. I've seen a few Physicians Formula sales and coupons in the past couple of months, as well as the alternative care products.

I did actually manage to get a bottle of Tom's natural toothpaste for my son for 75 cents last week, actually. =P


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I dont know. I hate having to do multiple stops for things. If I need shampoo, feminine products, paper towels, etc. I'm just not driving to different stores. I"m just not. If one store is having a sale on one product and another store is having a sale on another, for me, its just too much of a hassle. I hate shopping to begin with. I'll gladly pay retail if it means not driving all over the place for 50 cents or a dollar off. Heck I burn more than that in gas driving to the stores.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> I dont know. I hate having to do multiple stops for things. If I need shampoo, feminine products, paper towels, etc. I'm just not driving to different stores. I"m just not. If one store is having a sale on one product and another store is having a sale on another, for me, its just too much of a hassle. I hate shopping to begin with. I'll gladly pay retail if it means not driving all over the place for 50 cents or a dollar off. Heck I burn more than that in gas driving to the stores.


Not true, if you plan it out. I used to hate it as well, but to be honest, the amount of money I'm SAVING makes me feel so much better about booting myself out of lazy mode. 

The idea of how much money I WASTED while I was making good money and throwing it out on restaurants all the time...and shelling out retail just for convenience...makes me sick inside. 

*Think of it this way....if you save $100 dollars a month couponing, and spend an extra 15 minutes shopping...is that not worth an extra $1200 dollars in your bank account at the end of the year, JUST by spending an extra 15 minutes? You could choose only two stores to coupon at, and keep your travel/annoyance low, and still come out FAR FAR Ahead.*


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

This is a receipt I got shortly after I first started couponing. (Sorry, I've been throwing them out lately LOL) I was getting products I never bought before because they seemed expensive...and getting them for next to nothing!!!! I paid .53 cents for $23.50 worth of stuff!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is interesting... I have thought about it before, but honestly, where do I find coupons?? I don't get a newspaper delivered to my house, I am guessing Flyers in the stores? I only grocery shop at SafeWay & Extra Foods. Interested to read/learn more, as I do live in an "expensive town".


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Great thread. I've found that in my area, coupons tend to be for processed foods and cleaning products, BUT I have had some success checking out the grocery store's website each week, and buying the produce and meats that are on sale. We don't have places like Trader Joe's and such. In fact, all the grocery stores in town are owned by the same two companies! 

I'm also planning on growing a garden this year, as well as keeping chickens for eggs and meat.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Fulford15 said:


> This is interesting... I have thought about it before, but honestly, where do I find coupons?? I don't get a newspaper delivered to my house, I am guessing Flyers in the stores? I only grocery shop at SafeWay & Extra Foods. Interested to read/learn more, as I do live in an "expensive town".


I hear ya... my hometown is San Diego!!!! 

Ok, I generally drive to the corner store for the Sunday paper (x however many I need). My local paper doesn't carry the Redplum insert...so I only get 1 as a mailer...recently I was reading that if you don't want a subscription, you can get them from friends...the local library...the post office...you can form a relationship with a gas station or store for their unsold copies. Or...shell out for a subscription. Ouch!

A lot of coupons you can also print online. I recommend you only print what you know you will need...products you ALWAYS buy, and also the ones recommended for the sales you are interested in. Otherwise it's a waste of ink.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> Great thread. I've found that in my area, coupons tend to be for processed foods and cleaning products, BUT I have had some success checking out the grocery store's website each week, and buying the produce and meats that are on sale. We don't have places like Trader Joe's and such. In fact, all the grocery stores in town are owned by the same two companies!
> 
> I'm also planning on growing a garden this year, as well as keeping chickens for eggs and meat.


Lol me too on the garden! I'm having trouble convincing hubby on chickens again for meat, but I may do rabbit. It's HARD HARD HARD to find coupons for produce, and honestly, why bother if you have the time and ability to grow some of what you need? But that's another topic 

The beauty of couponing though is with the internet, you can access the online coupons for just about any region, and they will still be good. I found a coupon for eggs the other day....it wasn't for much, just .55/2....but it was better than nothing, since we use a ton of eggs!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> I hear ya... my hometown is San Diego!!!!
> 
> Ok, I generally drive to the corner store for the Sunday paper (x however many I need). My local paper doesn't carry the Redplum insert...so I only get 1 as a mailer...recently I was reading that if you don't want a subscription, you can get them from friends...the local library...the post office...you can form a relationship with a gas station or store for their unsold copies. Or...shell out for a subscription. Ouch!
> 
> A lot of coupons you can also print online. I recommend you only print what you know you will need...products you ALWAYS buy, and also the ones recommended for the sales you are interested in. Otherwise it's a waste of ink.


 
Thank you I will take that advice! Yeah... $1800 for a basement suite, I will do anything to save on what ever I can LOL.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Lol me too on the garden! I'm having trouble convincing hubby on chickens again for meat, but I may do rabbit. It's HARD HARD HARD to find coupons for produce, and honestly, why bother if you have the time and ability to grow some of what you need? But that's another topic
> 
> The beauty of couponing though is with the internet, you can access the online coupons for just about any region, and they will still be good. I found a coupon for eggs the other day....it wasn't for much, just .55/2....but it was better than nothing, since we use a ton of eggs!


I have a friend who decided to raise rabbits instead of chickens and found it easier. 

Not only is it hard to find coupons for produce, it's hard to shop for just one person without waste happening! It seems like every time I'm at the grocery store, I think I eat way more than I do :? At least there are more people around in summer, so I can share things from my garden, or do trades for things I don't grow/raise.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Subbing. My BFF has tried to get me into this stuff, maybe it will be presented in a way my brain can handle here! 
Part of the problem now, for me, and possibly more of us.. we live in the country... it's 20 miles to town, which I only do about 1x per week, more like 2 at times, since I work from home... Very hard to shop sales when they are all over and far... and I agree, most things are stuff we don't use... but I would love to donate to local bank/pantry if I could ever get a storehouse going!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool thread idea! My mom is a couponer, and I am so impressed with the hauls she comes home with.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

subbing! My man and I need this thread and like Graci said, I too need it presented in a manner that I will understand. Hopefully now I will have time to cut coupons and so some searching too. 

Few questions:
1. Do you plan your meals out for the week so you know what you have to buy? 
2. There is only my man and I living together and all we really need coupon help with is food, how often can we find good usable coupons for food? In your opinion?
3. Do you keep a binder? If you do, how do you organize it? (the organization is where I am lost hte most at)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I need to start sound this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Subbing in


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> subbing! My man and I need this thread and like Graci said, I too need it presented in a manner that I will understand. Hopefully now I will have time to cut coupons and so some searching too.
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. Do you plan your meals out for the week so you know what you have to buy?
> ...


1) No way, I never plan my meals unless the hubby is going to cook something special. The only thing we "plan" at this point is fresh stuff like meat and milk.

2) You can definitely find plenty of coupons for you and your man, IMO.

3) Ok here's the crux...coupon binder. Eww. If you googled the Krazy coupon lady on the right hand side of the screen, somewhere around the middle is a link for "Coupon Binder"....

They have a complete printout of each section "needed" for a good, complete coupon binder, so each tab, the front....etc.

For me, I'm a newb and I'm lazy, and honestly I didn't want to walk around with a binder. I use: Amazon.com: C-Line 13-Pocket Poly Expanding File, Coupon Size, Includes Tabs, Button and Elastic Closure, Plaid Design (58412): Office Products

I have it marked with a tab for each of my favorite stores, then "food", "frozen", "Kids" etc. 

HOWEVER....I'm growing out of that thing awful fast, and so while it's a good place to start, you may find, like me, that a binder is probably the way to go.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Another thing guys...it's actually probably BEST if you want to save money...to only go to the store once or twice max!! You plan it out in advance, use your coupons...and then you aren't tempted to keep going throughout the week to spend your cash!


Anyway for ease of understanding, that's why I recommended the Krazy Coupon Lady site....she has a whole SECTION for beginners, where to start and how to get going. 

There's also a check mark box next to each "deal " item...click it if you want it! THEN you can print a whole list at once! No need to write stuff down, they found the deals for you, and even typed it up for you too =)


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

new favorite post to follow- check  this is going to be such a good thing to follow with a baby on the way!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Do you ever run into places that don't accept coupons?

I filled out a shoppers survey a few years back and got a bunch of free trials so do it every year now just for free trial products. I get a ton of coupons with it but never know where takes them and feel like a dummy going places to be declined to use them for whatever reason haha.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

DieselPony said:


> Do you ever run into places that don't accept coupons?
> 
> I filled out a shoppers survey a few years back and got a bunch of free trials so do it every year now just for free trial products. I get a ton of coupons with it but never know where takes them and feel like a dummy going places to be declined to use them for whatever reason haha.


I am pretty sure places like Sam's Club only take their own coupons, but that's ok...I haven't shopped there since I started couponing! And don't feel like a dummy...You're saving MONEY! And the store is getting compensated full price for accepting your coupon!

I imagine the local mom & pop might not accept coupons? But everywhere else I've been has been fine. I won't be shopping Dollar Tree anymore with coupons because it's a PITA, but everywhere else has been fine.

As for babies, couponing is WONDERFUL!!!! I'm hoping to have another one, and I've already found a couple small things that were so well priced that I couldn't resist! Free bottle nipples for when the hubby feeds the baby at night? Yes please!


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

I love couponing! It is relaxing and rewarding to me


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I would love to coupon, but I don't want to stock pile unnecessary items. For instance, I only go through maybe a few bottles of body wash a year, a few tubes of toothpaste, and a handful of deodorant sticks, etc. It seems like toiletries are always the sale items that couponers stock up on. How do you save money while avoiding hoarding things you don't need?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

CCH said:


> I would love to coupon, but I don't want to stock pile unnecessary items. For instance, I only go through maybe a few bottles of body wash a year, a few tubes of toothpaste, and a handful of deodorant sticks, etc. It seems like toiletries are always the sale items that couponers stock up on. How do you save money while avoiding hoarding things you don't need?


Toothpaste and deoderant are no longer all that cheap! I have a family of four...I have more than enough for the next two years. If you don't want to hoard...

most people DONATE their extras to a church, Domestic Violence home, homeless shelter, etc. 

*You don't *have* to hoard anything to save money!!! And if it's free, and you have more than what you need, why not get it and give it to someone less fortunate???*


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

demonwolfmoon said:


> As for babies, couponing is WONDERFUL!!!! I'm hoping to have another one, and I've already found a couple small things that were so well priced that I couldn't resist! Free bottle nipples for when the hubby feeds the baby at night? Yes please!


I saved even more money when I fed my babies. I used natures ready made milk factories. (Breast feeding) I lost tons of weight that I desperately need to lose just from the milk production. As far as hubby feeding the baby, that didn't work out. It was still a great excuse to get out of work. "I can't help you do that darling. I'm feeding the baby."


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I saved even more money when I fed my babies. I used natures ready made milk factories. (Breast feeding) I lost tons of weight that I desperately need to lose just from the milk production. As far as hubby feeding the baby, that didn't work out. It was still a great excuse to get out of work. "I can't help you do that darling. I'm feeding the baby."


Haha, yeah I saved money with Mother Nature too...I probably make enough milk for twins AT LEAST...so I usually put a ton in the fridge/freezer...hubby is more than welcome to do his fair share at night. Of course, I had the excuse that I was a full time on campus student again 2 weeks after my son was born...


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Great thread! I'm getting started tonight. Thanks Demonwolfmoon. If anyone takes the plunge and starts couponing, please post your progress! I'd love to hear it.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Haha, yeah I saved money with Mother Nature too...I probably make enough milk for twins AT LEAST...so I usually put a ton in the fridge/freezer...hubby is more than welcome to do his fair share at night. Of course, I had the excuse that I was a full time on campus student again 2 weeks after my son was born...


This is our plan too. Nature's milk factories :lol: I like the idea Celeste...I will be using that in the near future..."sorry dear I can't, I have to feed the baby here remember?" muwahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never used a coupon in my life. It seems that when I see them in the grocery store it's for things I don't want or need, so I'd be spending more money by using them. 
I guess I need to look into it more.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

fulford try this site Canadian Coupons - Online Coupons, In-store Coupons, Grocery Coupons & Canada Shopping Coupons

I hear you about living in a $$$ town. oh ski town living, how I will not miss the! I use the coupon off there for my vitamins, $2 off and I buy 4 bottles when it comes on sale (cruise the flyers). on average it saves me $5 a bottle or $60 a year on just one thing. 

I also have coop membership and just before christmas they had a deal with pop spend $20 and get a $20 fuel card.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

AlexS said:


> I've never used a coupon in my life. It seems that when I see them in the grocery store it's for things I don't want or need, so I'd be spending more money by using them.
> I guess I need to look into it more.


The trick is to combine the coupon with the in store sale. An additional sticky point is that when you DO find a deal thats great, you get enough of your item so that you don't have to spend full price before the next sale. 

Alex, I know you could definitely use the savings in the grocery department!!!!! You should definitely check it out!

*Again guys, just a reminder, you don't have to HOARD. Keep a decent amount of stash for yourself and your immediate family...and give some to others in need that you know...or donate it.*


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm definitely going to start couponing once I get my spring cleaning and my cupboards done. I'll definitely need all the room I can get for my future savings stash.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Subbing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fourteen (Jan 8, 2013)

subbing


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys, if anyone has a local Ace Hardware....

Free quart of Paint on the 9th:

Create Your Own Sale at Ace Hardware


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i try to print coupons but i can only do it at school as i dont have a printer. im trying to get better at using coupons, but i dont have patience with it....but my horses make me poor so i need to keep trying.

thanks for all the tips in this thread !


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> i try to print coupons but i can only do it at school as i dont have a printer. im trying to get better at using coupons, but i dont have patience with it....but my horses make me poor so i need to keep trying.
> 
> thanks for all the tips in this thread !


haha, no problem...Patience is definitely an acquired trait for me!!!!!!

One thing I wish...I wish there were more coupons for horse stuff...or any for that matter! I figure if I save money with couponing, I can afford more cool stuff at the tack auction with less complaining from my husband! 


As for the printer....one tip I've seen a lot? Get one off of Craigslist....or even your local Freecycle. One lady I was reading about got a super office printer that way with tons of ink left! =)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i have a netbook and its a pain in the butt to hook up to a printer. i tried to hook it up to my moms printer and it had a meltdown ! gonna try to print at school today =]


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow!!!
I live in Canada and I wished I could coupon like some people do in the states.
I coupon myself but it's really hard when there is so many stores that have stringet coupon laws and policies. Some of our stores (like Great Canadian super store) will only take 10 coupons and they will not stack. Walmart will not stack. And the majority of the coupons I get from the coupon flyers will not allow stacking as well.
I just finished watching extreme couponers (for the last two days) and I'm totally blown how much little these people spent on their groceries. First of all, the prices of products in the states are so much cheaper than up here in Canada so our $1 off coupon doesn't go far. Second, the gocery stores in the states honor coupons in which the canadian stores don't. 
The only thing I hate about living in canada is the government nit-picking us to death with all the taxes and red tape about every single thing.

It sure would be nice if our canadian stores would be more coupon friendly like the stores in the states..... 
Honestly.....if I could spend $500 and only pay $10 I would feel like I've won a million.
WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH CANADA!!!!!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> This is interesting... I have thought about it before, but honestly, where do I find coupons?? I don't get a newspaper delivered to my house, I am guessing Flyers in the stores? I only grocery shop at SafeWay & Extra Foods. Interested to read/learn more, as I do live in an "expensive town".


Fulford....there are couponing sites you can go onto....

http://www.erinsteveandwillow.com/couponing-in-canada/

Try out 

http://www.extremecouponingcanada.org/

http://www.canadiancouponqueen.ca/

http://www.mrsjanuary.com/

Also.....go through your stores and find out brands you buy for food. Go onto facebook and press like on your favorite brands. (make sure they are canadian sites because canadian stores will only take canadian coupons). 
I also have emailed to the different food manufacturers for coupons and some have mailed me coupons and others said they don't have any coupons....it's a miss and hit thing.

I hope this helps.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

If you have a local Runnings I have found that at times for feed you can check the Nutrena website and get money off on the brand. I also have found that sometimes Runnings offers discounts on these bags of feed with a little pamphlet.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok so for those of you who aren't convinced, here is my haul for Sunday, 3/10/13.

I spent about 20.00 out of pocket.

Breakdown:

$5.29 Rite Aid
$2.73 Rite Aid
$0.40 Walgreens
$9.60 CVS
$0.96 Walmart



























































With that I got about $20.00 in Wellness Rewards from Rite Aid and $6.00 of ExtraBucks for CVS. I can use those rewards on whatever I want next time I got to shop there. I also spent more than planned this morning...I went back in Rite Aid for some extra product (the first transaction didn't ring right, so I was one lotion short of a ten dollar reward lol), and I did buy two eyeshadows at CVS, unplanned, and just because!

*Is that not worth an hour or two of your time? *I spent about an hour this morning shopping all three of those stores. They are all within 2 or three miles of my house. I don't usually spend much time getting the coupons...max an hour, and that's because I'm on Horseforum, Amazon, Craigslist etc. 

Another thing, we did our weekly grocery shopping for fresh goods last night, and spent about $20 bucks, including the Hamburger Helper my husband wanted. 

And oh, as noted, I love love LOVE lotion...so if it looks like I get that a lot, well I go through a lot, and I'd rather not pay full price. The first transaction at Rite Aid alone was $89 dollars before they used my Wellness card and coupons!!!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I love seeing someone proud of their "savings"!!! Especially when they show reciept "proof". Good on you! Sometimes I get what I believe is a fantastic deal, and I bubble over showing DH, and he just calmly asks, "is that a good deal?" psh. wake up!

My cousin is a couponer..and I got all excited and motivated listening to her "deals", but I was unable to even come close to her savings. I decided, to make myself feel better, it was b/c she enjoys grocery/sundry shop (I _don't_), and the stores in her area are centrally located when she does go to town and "coupon". Lame excuse, but it was like, "ahhhh! why aren't_ I_ hitting the jackpot"? 

Lots of good info on this thread. I might try again. Thanks for sharing, OP!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

demonwolf.... if i was your neighbor...I would beg you to take me shopping.

Just be looking at your reciepts.....you're doing well and I wish I could do this well in Canada.

Good for you.....and keep up the good work.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can use coupons in NZ?

I'm serious when I say I have never even heard of them before, ha ha!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting tips, thank you for sharing them .

What I've found useful while trying to save some cents is to bought bigger amounts of food all at once. For example we usually cook for 3 days.

I've found also some bigger stores to be cheaper and useful. Moving from local small stores to Lidl (could be a bit similar as your Walmart I guess) we've managed to save nice amount of money. They have often things on sale and for example a litre of milk which costs 99c in other stores costs 75-79c in the said store, _permanently_. A litre of yoghurt 89c against a litre of yoghurt €1.50 - 2.0. They do also that coupon thing.

I find also freezer being useful while talking about groceries. Once you find a good sale stuff, you can buy more, put it in freezer and it'll stay edible way more longer. Our freezer is full at the moment too.

I've also found cheaper 'all around' brands being as useful as more specialized, well-known brands. For example sanitary pads: one of our most chepest 'all around' brand (X-tra) around 89-99c, one of the most leading pad brands (Always) around 3 euros. Both of the packs include 14 pads. Tho I've some brands which I've accustomed to and which don't want to give up.

We (2 people) spent approximately 200euros for food and other daily stuff a month-two ago. I have counted our consuption during the last month yet but guess it's something around that too or maybe even a bit less. And we've still kept eating full, good meals and buying daily stuff that we've really need.

Oops... I guess that this went a bit offtopic. Back to the topic now :razz:.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Here in the US, I've found that the useage of coupons tends to "normalize" (my household speak lol) the prices of the pricey brands. Combining that with a sale and using more than one coupon gives you the real stock up prices on the name brand stuff. For example, we have three PC's and a laptop at home that can print coupons. So for the most part, if I find a stock up price with a coupon, I will print out six copies, two per computer, and get six of the item.

Pads I've gotten for free, and even had moneymakers on. I won't need pads for at least six months. 

*Tamma89 brings up another really good point. Couponing aside, USING A BIG FREEZER really helps bring down the cost of food.* Extra things like chips, juice, and meals can be frozen for later use, and having an additional chest freezer allows us to save a lot of money by stocking up.

If you don't have another freezer, don't despair!!!! Check your local Craigslist for cheap freezers. If you have an area Freecycle, you can request a freezer or check to see if one is available...I've actually given away refrigerators and microwaves, and seen others posting freezers.

Another option, which we went with, is getting lucky and finding a scratch and dent new freezer from a major retailer. We got ours at Sams Club a couple years ago for like $80 dollars, and honestly don't know how we ever lived without it.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I second the big freezer idea! Mine is stuffed full of garden veggies, meat, some overstocks of clearance items, and bags of premade meals.
When I make soups or casseroles (which is often) I make a big pot/dish and put away several portions of it for later, which saves money and effort.
Whenever I need to, I can get a meal out of the freezer and dinner is served!
Speaking of stocking up... I also have the big delux dehydrator. It is amazing what type of veggies you can dry and they last a long time. My Swiss Chard grew like weeds last year and instead of letting the overflow go to waste, I dried it all. I had so much I gave tons of it away and still have enough for several years and can devote that space to something else in the garden this year. Same with tomatoes. I don't have to even grow any this year.
Gotta love bumper crop years.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since I don't buy anything prepared and eat butter and lard, coupons do not cater to my type of shopping. My bathroom cupboard isn't full of products because they are full of chemicals so it's toothpaste, zinc oxide, and coconut oil.My cleaning products are vinegar and there's rarely a coupon for that. I save a bundle by making my own acv. I'm not a great pop drinker but I make my own which is called Tibicos or Water Kefir. And I love my green tea Kombucha. No coupons there either. Veggies are either fresh or fresh frozen, no canned stuff. Even my salsa and saurkraut is homemade. No coupons there either.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Since I don't buy anything prepared and eat butter and lard, coupons do not cater to my type of shopping. My bathroom cupboard isn't full of products because they are full of chemicals so it's toothpaste, zinc oxide, and coconut oil.My cleaning products are vinegar and there's rarely a coupon for that. I save a bundle by making my own acv. I'm not a great pop drinker but I make my own which is called Tibicos or Water Kefir. And I love my green tea Kombucha. No coupons there either. Veggies are either fresh or fresh frozen, no canned stuff. Even my salsa and saurkraut is homemade. No coupons there either.


We also make our own Salsa here, because the store bought is often a* rip off,* and not as good as homemade. As is often the case! We also buy flour in bulk and use a bread machine or our own hard work to bake our own bread, which is much cheaper that way, and does not contain HFCS as do many of the premade breads.

That being said, not everyone has the time to make everything from scratch. It's one of those pick and choose your battles. Coupons for fresh produce and milk are rare, but they do exist. But why bother if you have your own garden or cow? I know I wouldn't!

In any case, I'm ok with chemicals for some things, like lotion. I LOVE LOVE LOVE lotion it's kept me wrinkle free so far! And on top of that, I get it for free with couponing


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Saw this one today, thought I'd repost for those who are concerned about fresh/non processed food and couponing:

*"Extreme Couponing Tip: Couponing to Eat Healthy



“It seems that I can’t eat healthy, balanced meals with the kinds of foods that couponers stockpile.”

It’s a common misconception that you can only get processed foods for free or cheap with coupons. It is true that many of the items we receive for free are processed foods: pasta, granola bars, juice, cereal, etc. But we’ve also purchased many other items with coupons at super low prices, such as bagged salads, spices, baking staples like sugar and oats, canned and frozen fruits and veggies, yogurt, cheese, bread, and much more.

If you don’t want your family to eat something, don’t buy it just because it’s cheap or free. When dietary restrictions are a factor, you can still find great deals and coupons for sugar-free, gluten-free, and organic products. Visit these sites below and safely print coupons that can be redeemed at many stores! Also, consider writing your favorite healthy manufacturer to thank them for their product (then, at the end, ask politely for coupons).

Earth’s Best coupons
Stonyfield coupons
Mambo Sprouts coupons
Newman’s Own Organic coupons
Organic Valley coupons
Whole Foods coupons

A big portion of a Krazy Couponer’s savings comes from non-food items at the national drugstores, where you can get many items for free or at rock bottom prices by taking advantage of the reward programs. When you’re not paying over $0.50 for razors, deodorant, and body wash, your savings really add up. A great advantage to saving money overall is that it creates wiggle room in your budget! Because my cereal only costs me $0.50 a box, I can afford to buy organic blueberries to go on top. Remember, when it comes down to it, it’s okay to spend money on produce, protein, milk, and bread. Buy in season, on sale, and pair with a coupon whenever possible. What matters is saving where you can.
*
Helpful Links:
Saving on Organic Produce
How to Save on Dairy
How to Save on Meat
How to Save on Produce"

Extreme Couponing Tip: Couponing to Eat Healthy | | The Krazy Coupon Lady


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I really like that you put the healthy food part in here! I try to have a good diet and healthy food can get expensive so this is a good pick-me-up for being able to eat healthier on a safer budget


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought a cart full of groceries and home goods and saved $50 between the MVP sale and the coupons I had gathered. 

I didn't even come close to $200.
Getting things like the Washington post are worth it for that polypak of coupons and sales ads in it. And remember it's cheaper with home delivery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

But, don't forget to use up the things in your freezer & rotate also.


----------

